# IPS und die hellen Ecken...



## Rwk (11. Januar 2016)

Grüße,
lese mich gerade bei den Monitoren rein, da in den kommenden Monaten mein alter 24" Samsung mit 60Hz abgelöst werden soll.
Bei dem ist ein schwarzes Bild auch in allen Ecken gleich schwarz, diesbezüglich kann ich nicht klagen.
Eine flüssige Blu-Ray Wiedergabe schafft der allerdings schon nicht mehr - würde dafür und primär zum zocken gerne mal ein Display mit 144Hz und G-Sync probieren.
Bin auch ziemlich empfänglich für Ghosting, Tearing und sowas, denke mal das würde sich schon lohnen...
Was die Farben angeht, ist mir schon damals beim Wechsel von einer Sony Trinitron Röhre zum Flachbild ein Unterschied aufgefallen. Beim Sony waren die Farben irgendwie schöner und kräftiger, inzwischen hab ich mich dran gewöhnt.

Beim Panel schwören viele auf IPS wegen der besseren Farben und des unverfälschten Bildes, wenn man das Display mal aus anderen Winkeln betrachtet.
Nicht das ich im stehen spielen würde...aber für Filme sitzt man ja gerne etwas bequemer. Bei meinem Samsung sieht man auch leichte Unterschiede im Bild, wenn man nicht völlig zentriert davor sitzt, stört mich bis jetzt aber nicht besonders...

Nun frage ich mich, ob den denn jedes IPS Panel diese hellen Ecken hat ?
Das scheint ja ein recht weit verbreitetes Problem zu sein, soweit ich lesen konnte und irgendwo hiess es dann das IPS immer diese Ecken hat, bei manchen Modellen nur weniger auffallend, stimmt das ?
Denn gerade bei Filmen würde mir das absolut nicht gefallen. 
Wenn ich schon über 500€ dafür ausgebe, dann muß ein schwarzes Bild auch vollständig schwarz sein und an allen Ecken gleich aussehen, sonst würd ich mich veralbert fühlen bei solchen Preisen.

Was meint ihr denn dazu, gibt es IPS auch ohne diesen Bleeding oder Glow Effekt ?
Was genau ist AMVA und wo liegen die Vorteile, verglichen mit TN und IPS ?

Empfehlungen machen vermutlich noch keinen Sinn, da ich erst aufrüsten möchte wenn die neuen Nvidia Modelle veröffentlicht werden.
Bis dahin gibt es bestimmt auch noch andere Monitore auf dem Markt.
Informieren wollte ich mich trotzdem schonmal.


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Eine flüssige Blu-Ray Wiedergabe schafft der allerdings schon nicht mehr



Dir ist bewusst dass das nicht der Monitor sondern der PC berechnet?


----------



## HisN (11. Januar 2016)

Die lassen bei den neuen Monitoren mit LED Backlight ne Folie weg.
Bei den alten IPS mit KLK Beleuchtung gab es die gelben Ecken nicht. Es sind also nicht ALLE.
VA hat besseres Schwarz, ist aber langsamer.
Philips BDM4065uc anschauen.


----------



## Ion (11. Januar 2016)

Zu dem Thema wird dir sicher jeder was anderes sagen, denn ein "richtig" oder "falsch" gibt es hier nicht.
Ich teile dir mal meine Erfahrungen mit:

Über die letzten 15 Jahre habe ich diverse Monitore genutzt, in allen Größen und Formen.
Angefangen hat es mit einem Samsung Monitor und TN Panel, dann kam ein 24 Zöller mit MVA, danach ein 24 Zöller mit IPS, gefolgt von einem 27 Zoll Gerät mit AH-VA Panel und schließlich ein Eizo Gerät mit VA-Panel, das ich aktuell nutze. Zwischenzeitlich gab es immer mal wieder kleine Monitore für den Übergang, meist auch mit TN-Panel.
Alles verschiedene Geräte mit diversen Vor- und Nachteilen, die ich wie folgt bewerte:

- TN Panel hat ein sehr blasses Bild, es wirkt als läge ein Grauschleier darüber. Das Schwarz ist eher gräulich.
- TN Panel hat eine katastrophale Blickwinkelstabilität, da reichts schon wenn man etwas im Stuhl runter rutscht und sofort verfälschen die Farben. Das kann dich stören, muss es aber nicht.
- IPS Panel hat ein sehr "homogenes" Bild, die Farben wirken lebendig, aber insgesamt etwas "langweilig" und weniger verspielt. Dafür wirkt das Bild "echt". Von irgendwelchem IPS-Glitzern habe ich in 10 Jahren Nutzung *nichts* bemerkt.
- Das AH-VA Panel hatte mein letzter Monitor. Das Bild war mMn sehr dem IPS-Panel ähnlich, allerdings wirkte der Kontrast etwas besser.
- Aktuell ist der Eizo mit dem VA-Panel aktiv. Dieser hat den besten Kontrast den ich jemals bei einem Monitorbild gesehen habe. Dafür ist er nicht ganz so stabil was die Blickwinkel angeht, aber immer noch stabiler als ein TN-Panel. Die Farben sind auch nicht 100%´ig, aber wer damit zockt wird zufrieden sein.

Bezugnehmend auf diese Aussage: 


> Wenn ich schon über 500€ dafür ausgebe, dann muß ein schwarzes Bild auch  vollständig schwarz sein und an allen Ecken gleich aussehen, sonst würd  ich mich veralbert fühlen bei solchen Preisen.



Fällt ein TN Panel schon mal raus. Ich bin daher mal so frei und empfehle dir den Eizo den ich aktuell nutze: EIZO FG2421


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Fällt ein TN Panel schon mal raus. Ich bin daher mal so frei und empfehle dir den Eizo den ich aktuell nutze: EIZO FG2421



Tut mir leid, aber das ist Blödsinn. 
Entweder verwechselst du da was oder erzählst mit Absicht das Falsche.
Wenn ich die letzten 5 TN mit den letzten 5 IPS Monitoren die ich gesehen habe vergleiche, dann hätte ich bei TN immer ein gleichmäßiges Schwarz.
Die IPS hingegen hatten immer BLB, mal weniger und mal mehr. 
Dazu sogar sichtbaren glow beim geraden davor sitzen.


----------



## Ion (11. Januar 2016)

Das ist die Frage.
Meint der TE mit "dann muß ein schwarzes Bild auch  vollständig schwarz sein und an allen Ecken gleich aussehen" ein homogenes schwarz, oder meint er ein schwarz das auch (tief)schwarz ist?
Ansonsten, BLB ist mir bisher noch bei keinem IPS-Monitor aufgefallen.


----------



## Rwk (11. Januar 2016)

Danke schonmal für Eure Beiträge !

Also damit ist gemeint, das ich auf gar keinen Fall ein Produkt kaufen werde, bei dem die Ecken heller werden !
Deswegen wollte ich mich erkundigen, ob die Aussage auf alle IPS Monitore zutrifft. 
Aber scheint ja so als hätte es der eine und der andere nicht, oder haben es doch alle und es fällt nur manchen Benutzern nicht auf ?

Bei meinem Samsung werden Schwarztöne leider auch beleuchtet, also ein komplett schwarzes Bild ist eher ganz dunkelgrau, aber der Ton ist an jeder Stelle gleich.
Das stört mich bisher nicht sonderlich, kann ich eher mit leben als mit hellen Ecken...
Habe bei Amazon Kundenbilder gesehen, die schrecken mich wirklich ab, bei diesem Acerzum Beispiel:
Acer Predator XB270HUbprz 69 cm IPS-LED Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Den würde ich nichtmal geschenkt nehmen !

Irgendwo hatte ich noch von AMVA gelesen, aber finde den Artikel nicht mehr. Ist das eine ganz neue Bauart ?

Also ideal wäre ein Panel mit gescheiter Farbwiedergabe, Blickwinkel-Unabhängigkeit, pechschwarz wo das Bild schwarz sein soll, als wäre der Monitor aus.
Das ganze dann noch mit 144Hz und G-Sync und vielleicht noch eine mögliche Auflösung von 2560 x 1440...und eine matte Oberfläche, da ich keine Spiegelungen sehen möchte...gibt es sowas ? 



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst dass das nicht der Monitor sondern der PC berechnet?


Also Laufwerk ist ein LG BH10LS38, Player ist das beiliegende PowerDVD. Selbst wenn der Samsung  auf 48Hz gestellt wird, stottern die Kameraschwenks. 
Obwohl die Wiedergabe auf einem 24p Fernseher absolut flüssig erfolgt ! Also an der Blu-Ray liegt es schonmal nicht. 
Hatte jetzt Hoffnung, das G-Sync in dem Fall hilft und den Inhalt flüssig wiedergibt, wird das nicht der Fall sein ?

Konnte mir nur erklären, das mein Monitor das einfach nicht kann, oder kann es am Laufwerk liegen ?
Welches Laufwerk bräuchte ich dann für eine flüssige Wiedergabe ?


----------



## HisN (11. Januar 2016)

Dell UP3017Q: OLED-Monitor-DebÃ¼t mit 0,1Â*ms, 400.000:1 und UHD - ComputerBase

Bei Oled ist Schwarz auch Schwarz, weil die Pixel selbst leuchten und nicht beleuchtet werden. Kein Leuchten = Schwarz. Aber nur 120hz und ohne G-Sync, dafür aber 4K^^


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2016)

Und noch nicht zu kaufen, so wie sehr teuer.

@TE 
Was du dir wünscht, gibt es so leider nicht.
Du musst dich entscheiden, was dir am wichtigsten ist.


----------



## Roli (12. Januar 2016)

Ich muss echt mal einen Standard "IPS vs TN"- Posting verfassen, welchen man immer wieder copy-pasten kann...

 TN oder IPS ist reine Geschmacksfrage.
 Und ohne zwei gleichwertige nebeneinander mal zu Hause stehen gehabt zu haben, ist das doch nur Nachgeplappere von anderen Kommentaren.
 Ich mag IPS nicht. Lichthöfe zerstören meine Spiel- und Filmatmosphäre und vom Glitzern krieg ich Kopfschmerzen. Schwarz und weiß sehen auf einigen IPS einfach nur gruselig aus.  
 Moderne TN finde ich hingegen super. Aber das alles gilt nur für MICH! 

 Das muss eben jeder für sich selber herausfinden, was er als gutes Bild empfindet, und was ihn nervt.

@ Topic: IPS ohne Lichthöfe ist selten. Manche sehen die anscheinend auch gar nicht, während die mich extrem nerven, wie ich generell schnell inhomogenitäten im Display erkenne.  Glitzern ist genau so individuell wahrnehmbar. Ich bin wohl anfällig bis hin zu Kopfschmerzen nach kurzer Benutzung.
Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass DU das alles auch so wahr nimmst.
Gleiches gilt für einige Kommentare hier. "Gräuliches Bild" oder Schleier oder schlechte Blickwinkelstabilität habe ich bei zwei aktuellen TN nicht wahrgenommen. Blickwinkelstabilität war eher Thema bei modernen IPS, da die Lichthöfe wachsen, sobald man nur minimal den Kopf bewegt.
Filme zu zweit schauen auf meinem jetzigen TN ist kein Thema, da verfälscht gar nichts.
Aber wie gesagt, individuelle Wahrnehmung.
Frag die Leute hier im Thread mal, in welchen Farben sie das Dressgate-Kleid sehen. Und dann frag nochmal nach objektiven Meinungen zur Farbdarstellung bei Monitoren


----------



## Rwk (13. Januar 2016)

Och, Schade...schätze mal dann würde ich eher zu TN tendieren. 
Wobei es da noch das VA-Panel gibt - hier ein Zitat aus dem Monitor FAQ Thread:



> Früher neigten VA-Panels häufig zu Schlierenbildung oder Auswaschungen, und waren daher für Spieler nicht empfehlenswert. Mit dem Erscheinen des Eizo Forris FG2421 hat sich dies aber geändert. Der Monitorpionier Eizo hat dieses Gerät mit einem VA-Panel und 240Hz ausgestattet. Damit ist dies der erste spiele-taugliche VA-Monitor auf dem Markt. Auch die 240Hz-Technik ist eine Premiere. Man findet diese im Moment nur im FG2421. Der Eizo vereint damit also das beste aus beiden Welten. (240Hz und die genauen Farbabstufungen des VA-Panels, sowie die erhöhte Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit.)



Wenn die also früher dazu neigten und heute nicht mehr, welche Vorteile ergeben sich dann zu TN und IPS ?
Leider ist der Eizo nur Freesync kompatibel und da gibt es Leute die ihr Modell wohl 6x umgetauscht haben weil immer neue Störlinien oder Pixelfehler zu finden waren, sowas schreckt doch echt ab. 
Will mich nach dem Kauf nicht noch 2 Jahre mit dem Kundendienst und ewigem Austauschen rumschlagen. 

Gibt es sowas nicht inzwischen auch mit G-Sync ?
Wenn ich diversen Berichten glauben darf, ist das nämlich noch ein Stück weicher als Freesync...


----------



## Thaiminater (14. Januar 2016)

Also ich weiß ja nicht aber ich habe nur Im Cs bereich mitgekriegt das der genannte Eizo extreme Probleme hat https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/3phrv6/spunjs_opinion_on_eizo_monitors Dies war nen heftiges Thema bei der letzten Esl aber ich kann das jetzt nicht persönlich sagen aber klärt mich auf


----------



## Chris554Life (14. Januar 2016)

Die letzten VA-Panel Monitore, die ich von Benq, Acer und Eizo gekauft habe, hatten alle extreme Schatten im Bild. Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen ob es DSE, Banding oder ein anderer bauartbedingter Fehler ist. DSE und Banding ist den meisten Leuten auch erstmal kein Begriff.  Es ist auch besser wenn man sich damit nicht beschäftigt. Es ist die schwarze Pest der Monitore und Fernseher. Bei TN oder IPS Monitoren ist mir Banding/DSE aber nicht so extrem aufgefallen.


----------



## HisN (14. Januar 2016)

Philips BDM4065uc kein Banding, es sei denn das Material das man benutzt ist nicht hochbittig genug.
DAS kann man natürlich auch als Fehler vom Monitor sehen^^. Das Start-Video von Elite-Dangerous z.b. geht auf keine Kuhhaut, wird aber von manchen als Monitor-Fehler interpretiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Januar 2016)

AMVA(+) ist eine Ausbaustufe von VA. Der ASUS VN279QLB, Iiyama XB2783HSU oder wenn höher LS34E790C bieten diese Technologie und bin davon überzeugt. IPS und TN wurden bereits ausführlich erwähnt. 

Bei 144Hz@Gsync werden dir die BenQ, AOC und ACER eine gute Wahl sein.


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2016)

Danke für Eure Beiträge !
Vergleiche zur Zeit noch weiter verschiedene Modelle.
144Hz und G-Sync sollen aber auf jeden Fall drin sein, stolze Preise haben die sowieso alle.
Beim Panel müsste ich echt mal alle drei nebeneinander sehen, nur wo ?
Ob da in den kommenden Monaten noch irgendwas revolutionäres auf den Markt kommt ?


----------



## HisN (14. Januar 2016)

Der Dell 
Dell UP3017Q: OLED-Monitor-Debüt mit 0,1 ms, 400.000:1 und UHD - ComputerBase


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2016)

Hmm, 4999$ sind bei uns ja dann 5000€, liegt dann leider ganz knapp außerhalb meines Budgets...lol
Hat OLED nicht außerdem die geringste Lebensdauer ?


----------



## HisN (14. Januar 2016)

Hat es ... fragt sich halt "wie gering" das ausfällt.
Aber sonst hört sich das doch schon interessant an, oder?
Keine Hintergrundbeleuchtung, weil selbstleuchtend, also keine hellen Ecken.
DP1.3 und 120Hz .. also schnell genug.
4K und keine mickrigen 28" .... alles in allem sehr interessant.

Es wird langsam


----------

